# new gun



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

just got a remington 710 .270 and I was wondering wut u thought of it or if u have had a history with one it has a synthetic stock and came with a bushnell 3x9 scope it is also a bolt action with a removable clip, also wut type of ammo would be best to shoot out of this 270


----------



## seabiscuit (Mar 30, 2007)

well i don't own one, but my deer hunting buddy did. if you plan on shooting a lot you might want a different gun, but if all you are going to do it deer hunt 1 weekend a year it should be just fine. the accuracy was so-so i think the best he could get out of it was 2 1/2 - 3" groups at 100 yards, i might be wrong or it just might have been him. and of course with any gun the best ammo to shoot is the ammo that shoots best out of your gun, get a few different kinds and go shoot. i personaly like hornady. so what do you plan of hunting with the 710?

V/R
Seabiscuit


----------



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

I am going to hunt deer and elk but yeah only a couple weekends is the gun ur buddy had grey and a black barrell (just confirming)


----------



## seabiscuit (Mar 30, 2007)

yes it's the gray and black one.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

You should have bought the 700 sps.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Do a search for 710. I've seen one in use. It lasted FOURTEEN rounds out of the box. Then the bolt came out. All the way out.

To be fair it was accurate, but if it were biodegradable it would be the perfect disposable rifle.

If you can take it back, do so. That includes at a loss. For the money a Stevens 200 is a MUCH better product.

The 700 SPS is a good deal. Especially since CDL stocks can be found cheap on the internet. A guy can get a veddy veddy nice looking rifle swapping stocks on one of those.


----------

